# i think my girl cat is in heat



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yesterday i caught my boy cat trying to hump the girl one he dont know how to get her and he aint left her alone all night (their calling never stops) she seems really irritated by his advances i want one litter then ill get them both done she seems to confuse him hes 8 months and shes 5 or 6 i dont wanna seperate them because i had to staffs which i didnt want to breed and the boy one went crazy after my girl dog came off and we had to get rid of him and i dont wanna loose either cat can anyone give some advice so he can get it over and done with


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> Yesterday i caught my boy cat trying to hump the girl one he dont know how to get her and he aint left her alone all night (their calling never stops) she seems really irritated by his advances i want one litter then ill get them both done she seems to confuse him hes 8 months and shes 5 or 6 i dont wanna seperate them because i had to staffs which i didnt want to breed and the boy one went crazy after my girl dog came off and we had to get rid of him and i dont wanna loose either cat can anyone give some advice so he can get it over and done with


My advice get them both to the vets and neuter them.Your female is still only a kitten her self.There are enough unwanted kittens without adding to the problem.If you think having a litter is a good thing before you neuter your female that is untrue.You could have huge vets bills ,if she gets into difficulties with the birth ect.She is way too young for motherhood.


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

well i rang psda and they said they cant do anything hmm they wont do anything when shes in labour and in trouble yet they wont spay her either to avoid the problem so ill have to knock on their door and make them help her cause i cant afford a spay from a private vet even tho i wish i could


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Did your PDSA not give you the phone numbers of places that offer low cost neutering? Try the RSPCA and other cat shelters in your area and I am sure you will find one willing to help you. Our local RSPCA do neutering for only £20 per cat.

I am with buffie, your girl is far too young to have a litter of kittens she is still a baby!


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah i know shes too young but i want a litter but seperating them scares me mind you its not like a dog is it cats come into heat untill they get caught dont they so guess ill have too also i didnt buy them with the intention to breed i thought i bought another boy after two previous attempts of introducing a female cat into tho home which he hissed but i ve know shes was a female for ages Psda dont help me what so ever they always send my ill animals home with just medication when i personally rather them stay in my bitch has always been in the wars and the pdsa has never really helped her i know i can get my boy cat done for about 15 qid so ill look into it asap btw their house cats so i dont need to worry about her getting caught by another cat but i understand your point it is better for her to get done anyway


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Andy_91 said:


> yeah i know shes too young but i want a litter


Thats a bit selfish isn't it?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Is your girl 5 or 6 years? Or 5 or 6 months? I couldn't work it out from your post. 

Please think carefully before deciding to breed - if you're struggling to find funds to have them spayed/neutered - how would you be able to afford the vets bills should anything go wrong with the pregnancy and birth. A C-Section will cost upwards of £500 and is not covered by the PDSA or pet insurance. If your girl is only 5-6 months, the likelyhood that a C-Section may be needed is greater. 

Have a read through previous posts and you'll have a better idea of the costs, potential problems and the responsibility that raising a litter of kittens involves.


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

i didnt mean this young i dont wanna spay her but i dont want her getting pregnant and i dont wanna get my boy cat done but its not visable to leave them with their bits the way cats cycles are as i said im going to get my boy cat done first no point in gettin your cat pregant and loosing both her and kittens


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

months ive been through all of this with a puppy whos a year old now so i know the deal with the psda but 500 qid id thought it be 1000 like a dog i dont think hes got her yet tho so thats a good thing anyway thank you for the advice have it sorted soon just tryiing to work out how to stop him in the mean time


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

hes making her life a misery wont leave her alone any ideas


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

To be honest - I'd neuter /spay as soon as you can. Your male cat is reaching adolescence and will therefore start to mark his territory by spraying. This can be a very difficult habit to break once it starts and neutering doesn't always stop the spraying once they've started, particularly If there's an entire female around. Spraying / marking is one of the reasons so many cats are abandoned and left in rescue shelters. 

Your female is at risk of reproductive infections such a pyometra which can be caused by "calling" repeatedly.

Your cats will be much happier and healthier once they've been neutered.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Andy_91 said:


> months ive been through all of this with a puppy whos a year old now so i know the deal with the psda but 500 qid id thought it be 1000 like a dog i dont think hes got her yet tho so thats a good thing anyway thank you for the advice have it sorted soon just tryiing to work out how to stop him in the mean time


£500 is a low estimate based on the possibility that your girl may deliver at 10am - well within office hours - during the week and deliver strong, healthy kittens who need minimal intervention. If she was to deliver during the night, you could add another £200 to this. If your girl needed additional support, or the kittens were stuggling and needed help - you could add another £200. Then there's the cost of aftercare for mum and kittens, assuming they all survive.

I'd advice you to sort out another litter tray, bed and food/water and seperate them in different rooms until you can get one or both neutered. Bear in mind that males can still be fertile and sire a litter up to 4 weeks post op.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> well i rang psda and they said they cant do anything hmm they wont do anything when shes in labour and in trouble yet they wont spay her either to avoid the problem so ill have to knock on their door and make them help her cause i cant afford a spay from a private vet even tho i wish i could


Cat Protection will normally help with neutering costs,so there is no need to let this happen at all.If they are kept together then the inevitable will happen, and you may lose her through problems with the birth.You know ,before you go into this,that you will get no financial assistance if things go wrong,so why risk it.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Why would you get a male and female if you knew you couldn't afford to have them neutered?


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

i really need to read into things in future i raised a litter of hamsters when i was younger thats why i wanna raise a litter of kittens but with my dog i was advised to wait till her 2nd season but he went bonkers after being seperated got him done to calm him down but no good so rehomed him but how do i get the boy to leave the girl alone he dont stop do i put them in differnt rooms


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Andy_91 said:


> i raised a litter of hamsters when i was younger thats why i wanna raise a litter of kittens


 I think you will find that hamsters are alot more different to kittens


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Why would you get a male and female if you knew you couldn't afford to have them neutered?


i bought two males from some one with less knowledge about cats then me he let the kittens go at 6 weeks old and he was a she ...


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

and instead of banging on that im naive can some one please tell me how to keep them apart anything i can spray on her or somthing or do they have to be in different rooms


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

They will need to be kept physically apart eg in separate room and never allowed together whilst she is in heat. No spray will do anything if they are kept together.


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

also tiggers being done on friday so only have to worry for four more weeks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You have been given the only real advice that we can give ,get them neutered.Until you do you will have problems which the longer it goes on the worse they will become.Seperate them ,at the moment obviously.If they are in different rooms then they cant mate  but this is only a solution at the moment.It does not address the long term problems.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Andy_91 said:


> and instead of banging on that im naive


I'm not having a go.......but people do have opinions of your post, maybe in future you should be careful how you word them.
I hope you get the advice you need to help with your issue with your cats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Andy are you troll by any chance


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Andy are you troll by any chance


Good call :thumbsup:I hope so


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> Good call :thumbsup:I hope so


I hope to goodness he is too :frown:


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

what the hell ? next time i want advice ill go to a vet not a bunch of internet idiots


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::thumbup: Bye Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

You must feel right at home then  You had advice. If you're set on your female having a litter of kittens the only way to prevent the problems you're experiencing is to physically separate them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> what the hell ? next time i want advice ill go to a vet not a bunch of internet idiots


Andy if you are not a troll then I feel for your cats, you are seriously contemplating allowing your 5/6 month old female kitten to have kittens (thats if she's in heat) that is like allowing your 8 year old daughter get knocked up, seriously she is far too young and how will you be able to afford extra food, litter and any vet check ups she made need, let alone a cesarean section if she needs one, when you can't afford to spay her.

Even if you neuter the male male cat he could still be fertile for up to 8 weeks after the op, in my mind it is irresponsible to take on pets when you can't afford basic care for them and I believe that spaying/neutering is basic care.

Have you been to your local rescue home recently and seen the dozens of cats and kittens looking for homes, because kittens are cute and people may want them but cats not so much, they are seen as disposible and people get bored with them and they end up in rescue centers looking for homes, can you guarentee that this won't happen with your kittens, and will you keep them and home them if you van't find homes for them when you can't afford the two you already have!!!

This may well be harsh and I expect that I'm going to get red blobbed or the thread locked but gah this makes me angry


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> They will need to be kept physically apart eg in separate room and never allowed together whilst she is in heat. No spray will do anything if they are kept together.


To add to this.

Your boy and girl cat will need to be kept apart every single minute of the day until they are spayed/neutered now.

When a girl cat lives with a male they don't always vocally call, as there is no need. They could mate at any time, and since I doubt you spend 24hrs a day with them you will never know.

Also the fact they have been trying to mate, would suggest there is a possibility they already have. So unless you want your girl cat to potentially die before/during/after giving birth ... get her booked in to be spayed in the next couple of weeks. You can't take any chances.

Also let me paste something else for you, hopefully it will make you think again about breeding them at all ...



> Originally Posted by Aurelia
> I know you mean well but have you thought this through properly?
> 
> We keep seeing this kind of situation crop up, and I do think owners like yourself don't think about the implications of what your doing thoroughly. For every kitten your girl has there is another already living and breathing that could have been homed instead. By letting your girl continue with the pregnancy (if there is one) you are contributing to the over flowing rescue centre problem
> ...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Also Andy, I just went to your profile page. The image you have there is your two KITTENS apparently successfully mating.


Did she happen to squeal before he ran off? Yep, that's a home goal. You need to get your girl booked in for a spay VERY soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Also Andy, I just went to your profile page. The image you have there is your two KITTENS apparently successfully mating.
> 
> Did she happen to squeal before he ran off? Yep, that's a home goal. You need to get your girl booked in for a spay VERY soon.


I was hoping that I was seeing things with his avatar pic which is why I think/hope he's a troll


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Andy has also posted this on the spaying whilst pregnant thread



> actually its not so many kittens thats the problem its people who think kittens are cute and playful and are uneducated in feline species they buy a kitten then decide once its grown up they dont want it id rehome a million adult cats if i could ive bought two kittens and their mine till death just is my dog as theres a over population of staffs too not just cats


I do think he's a troll, as he already said he's got rid of one of his staffs and now wants to have kittens


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Andy, click the link below. That is my girl during her very first mating, to the inexperienced it looks like a failed mating I guess. But in fact it is a successful mating. The squeal right at the end is when the males penis finally enters the female, and it only takes a couple of seconds for the needed sperm to enter her.

Making babies! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh and this on the Queen rejecting stud thread



> they live together but he is confused the vet said he shouldnt be ready but he is ill have no choice but to get him done and look for another stud when shes older which will suck as he is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

and this on the silent calling



> well i only noticed my kitten was in heat when tigger (my boy kitten) was humping her ever since then (yesterday) the callings never stopped i think shes rejecting him tho not sure


So they must have definitely mated, I really really hope you are troll Andy.


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

she has done a few times but it didnt look like he got her and for THE LAST TIME I DIDNT INTENTIONLY BREED THEM i bought a dog with the intention to breed and i added no staffs in the world as the stud werent a good stud dog due to his breeders and if i thought i was buying boy cat how could i plan it plus i had no idea she was calling till i saw them at it


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> she has done a few times but it didnt look like he got her and for THE LAST TIME I DIDNT INTENTIONLY BREED THEM i bought a dog with the intention to breed and i added no staffs in the world as the stud werent a good stud dog due to his breeders and if i thought i was buying boy cat how could i plan it plus i had no idea she was calling till i saw them at it


Andy, did you read everything I and the others typed? So you now know that you need to get your girl spayed very soon? There is a high chance she is now pregnant. Unless you want to risk losing her and any kittens, get her spayed before any possible pregnancy develops.

Try and put right the wrong that you created the minute you realised she was a girl and didn't do anything to prevent this.

Forget about breeding her at all. She is a moggy cat, you have none of her history, so you don't know if she is carrying any hereditary illnesses that might develop in old age. You clearly can't afford all the relevant health testing needed to make up for this, so you would be breeding blindly, which is irresponsible to say the least.

You would do her no harm having her spayed without having a litter. It is a myth that girl cats need to have a litter to be healthy.

Knowing all of this, if you still decide not to spay her, you not only risk losing her in about 64 days if she is pregnant, but you also would be acting in a completely selfish manor by letting her have a litter.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Agree with everything GreyHare has said - but I've left too much rep to green blob you! (sorry)

I too hope this is a troll at work, and not just a naive kid who thought it'd be fun to have some kittens in the house, only they didn't think about any of the costs - which is how this all comes across imo!

There are so many things wrong with this it makes me want to cry.

And yes.. you really should be going to a vet and not an internet forum - only I guess you can't afford that, right?
If you were hoping to get loads of congratulations and pats on the back, I'm afraid you've come to the wrong place. Everyone on here, quite rightly, cares too much about the pets. 

Everything that has been said so far is excellent advice - get the damn things spayed/neutered. It is basic care of a pet, and if you can't even afford that, then what the hell were you thinking trying to 'breed' - and I use this in the loosest possible term. This is not what true breeding is about, and I wouldn't be surprised if you let this happen because you thought you could sell some kittens down at Asda for a bit of fast money. The thing is, there are so many unwanted cats right now, that you'd be lucky to even pay someone to give them a good home - had you thought about that?

I know I'm being harsh, but the OP needs to do some serious thinking, and stop ignoring decent advice because it's not what they want to hear..


(bring on the red blobs..)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

thelioncub said:


> Agree with everything GreyHare has said - but I've left too much rep to green blob you! (sorry)
> 
> I too hope this is a troll at work, and not just a naive kid who thought it'd be fun to have some kittens in the house, only they didn't think about any of the costs - which is how this all comes across imo!
> 
> ...


No red Blobs from me(or green sorry all spent).fully agree with everything you have said.


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

and it no selfish when the person that gave the kitten to us said it was a boy and we only found out it was a girl 4 days ago just like us you would never make a person kill there baby would ya its not nice and there are more un wanted dogs in the world than cats and i heard about some 8 year old girl had a baby and if u get her spayed when she is pregnant you will lose her as well as the kittes i mean when i had a girl cat when i was lil and she was out going cat she got pregnant a 7 months and we didnt no she was


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I was going to post a reply but to be honest what would be the point.you have been given advice,you cant or wont take the advice


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

You got the kitten at 6 weeks, she is now 6 months, and you only just found out shes female? Has she not been to the vet during this time for vaccinations/worming/flea treatment/general check up when you got her???


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> You got the kitten at 6 weeks, she is now 6 months, and you only just found out shes female? Has she not been to the vet during this time for vaccinations/worming/flea treatment/general check up when you got her???


In an earlier post the OP said he realised ages ago this kitten was female.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh really? Must have missed that. This whole thread seems entirely ridiculous. Clearly he's not going to listen to anyone's advice.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Oh really? Must have missed that. This whole thread seems entirely ridiculous. Clearly he's not going to listen to anyone's advice.


First page 10:45am to be exact.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

buffie said:


> First page 10:45am to be exact.


Lol thankyou. I find it quite hard to read his posts too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Andy_91 said:


> well i rang psda and they said they cant do anything hmm they wont do anything when shes in labour and in trouble yet they wont spay her either to avoid the problem so ill have to knock on their door and make them help her cause i cant afford a spay from a private vet even tho i wish i could


How are you going to afford a litter of kittens that Will cost about 20x MORE than spaying, which at the PDSA is about £20 for a girl & £15 for a boy............if you cant afford that you bloody well cant afford to raise a litter of kittens!!!!!!

can you please tell me how you cut cords? start one breathing that isnt breathing at birth? how to help mum deliver a kitten that is stuck? how to sex them? how to feed them if you 6 month old kitten mum rejects them (which Im guessing if she Manages to have them naturally will be a miracle!) what whelping items you need? what age eyes open? When to start weaning? (food will cost about £10 a day with litter) they go to new homes at 12weeks, unless you want serious problems.

he PDSA will NOT cover and c-section costs as you breed her on purpose, also if you didnt they wont, so I hope you have £700 (my quote) for a c-section, Oh thats right you dont have £15 for neutering, so Im guessing you dont!



Andy_91 said:


> hes making her life a misery wont leave her alone any ideas


SEPERATE THEM ARE YOU SERIOUS?????????????????



Andy_91 said:


> i really need to read into things in future i raised a litter of hamsters when i was younger thats why i wanna raise a litter of kittens but with my dog i was advised to wait till her 2nd season but he went bonkers after being seperated got him done to calm him down but no good so rehomed him but how do i get the boy to leave the girl alone he dont stop do i put them in differnt rooms


DOGS ARE NOT CATS, cats dont have seasons they dont bleed, they are forced ovulators, who have calls. and Shouldnt be mated on the first one either, which Im guessing she was, she needs at least 3 to have her body naturally get different hormones ready for pregnacy.
But Im guessing that you know all this right?

Females are spayed at 6 months, boys at 5/6months. BOYS should not be going outside nor girls until at least 4 weeks after

Your boy will start spraying now all round the house to mark his territory and it will stink, his learned the habit so neutering him could prob not even stop him, Im guessing your 'get rid' of him, one of the most used excuse in rescue these days!

YOUR GIRL CAN GET PREGNANT RIGHT AFTER BIRTH SO KEEP THEM SEPERATE.



Andy_91 said:


> and instead of banging on that im naive can some one please tell me how to keep them apart anything i can spray on her or somthing or do they have to be in different rooms


YOU arent naive, just stupid, how to keep them apart? seperate them!

I also find that photo in your profile absolutely sickening.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I cant stand people like you!!! I volunteer at a rescue and see all the cats brought in every year. Why would anyone want to breed when there are already soo many unwanted cats in rescue all over the UK.

If you cant afford to have your cat spayed, then you cant afford to raise a litter of kittens!!!!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Andy - you are 19, and imo too young to be looking after a whole litter of kittens, along with the parents. Go back to playing Age of Empires - the only damage you can do there is not picking enough berries


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I do truely believe Andy's a troll because he is just trying to inflame the whole thing again, Andy grow up and go find somewhere else to play.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

well i think andy summed up the right comment...


next time he wants advice he will go to a vet


I wish you all the very best of luck!  :lol: :lol:

Just what the world needs, another wannabe kitten farmer


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> hes making her life a misery wont leave her alone any ideas


yes get them both neutered fgs!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with everything everyone has told you!

I know you could possibly be a troll, but something occured to me and I'm sorry if someone has already mentioned this. Did you buy them from the same person? If so are they sister and brother ?! :scared:

I am no expert and have never bred, but I'm sure someone would be able to tell you the possible outcomes of an inbred litter? Is there any?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Abcynthia said:


> I am no expert and have never bred, but I'm sure someone would be able to tell you the possible outcomes of an inbred litter? Is there any?


Possibly, it depends on whether the parents were inbred themselves. Repeated inbreeding (such as we have in pedigree breeds) is far more of a problem than a one-off sib mating.

Liz


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

if one cat is older then the other then how are they going to have inbred kittens ? i aint stupid just because of my age thats just sterotypical as for older people wanting youths to respect them .... why should they ? if they talk to people like you lot do i look after my cats fine they get the best food i can buy them not crappy asda/tesco own stuff love and attention i know how to look after animals and kitten farmer ? hmmm one litter = farm how ? 1 litter snip maybe but when you have a bloody 5 month kitten you dont expect it to come into heat ? and also she never called or i never noticed untill it was to late my vets wont touch untill 6 months so help me please how can i get her done and i wont abort kittens unless they are likely to just die anyway after birth cats breed them selfs she could of gone outside as she has done once i respect that you all advise me to get her done but do you really need to get so pathetic because of my neligence i know alot more about cats then luckys mum and dads owners do they sold her at 6 weeks would i do that no this is meant to be for advice but is it ? no dont look like it when i want to talk to children i would go to a park not a website for advice about my cat hopefully you will one day learn to respect others and not be so childish ...


----------



## Andy_91 (Oct 5, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> You got the kitten at 6 weeks, she is now 6 months, and you only just found out shes female? Has she not been to the vet during this time for vaccinations/worming/flea treatment/general check up when you got her???


 brought a boy yes took ages to notice no took her to the vets soon as we got her said she was a girl but knew before that do have a boy cat so can tell the differnce


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> if one cat is older then the other then how are they going to have inbred kittens ? i aint stupid just because of my age thats just sterotypical as for older people wanting youths to respect them .... why should they ? if they talk to people like you lot do i look after my cats fine they get the best food i can buy them not crappy asda/tesco own stuff love and attention i know how to look after animals and kitten farmer ? hmmm one litter = farm how ? 1 litter snip maybe but when you have a bloody 5 month kitten you dont expect it to come into heat ? and also she never called or i never noticed untill it was to late my vets wont touch untill 6 months so help me please how can i get her done and i wont abort kittens unless they are likely to just die anyway after birth cats breed them selfs she could of gone outside as she has done once i respect that you all advise me to get her done but do you really need to get so pathetic because of my neligence i know alot more about cats then luckys mum and dads owners do they sold her at 6 weeks would i do that no this is meant to be for advice but is it ? no dont look like it when i want to talk to children i would go to a park not a website for advice about my cat hopefully you will one day learn to respect others and not be so childish ...





Andy_91 said:


> brought a boy yes took ages to notice no took her to the vets soon as we got her said she was a girl but knew before that do have a boy cat so can tell the differnce


Andy it's really difficult to read your posts without any punctuation or paragraphs, but I'll try and answer.

Firstly, like I said earlier in the thread your girl may die giving birth if she is pregnant now. Your first priority should be her. Please please find a different vet, explain the situation and get her spayed before any possible pregnancy develops. She is far far too young to give birth let alone raise a litter herself. She is still a young kitten and still learning about the world herself! Let her have her own childhood.

Yes this will mean you can't have kittens from her. But this is a good thing, trust me please when I say this. If you really want to experience a cat breeding then why not contact some responsible breeders in your area and ask if you can get involved and experience it  Heck if you live anywhere near me, and if doing this will mean your girl will be spayed and safe, then you're welcome to come to mine and have that experience with me and my Queen!

The bottom line Andy, is that she is just too young to have kittens, and they have clearly mated, so she desperately needs to be spayed.

As for her not calling ... did you read the part of my post earlier where I said that Queens sometimes don't call, especially if they live with a male cat. There is no need for them to call for a male to breed with then, as he is right there!

Aborting kittens ... well right now they won't be kittens, just a bunch of cells. Besides, and I say once again ... you could very well lose your girl if you let any potential pregnancy continue. Do you really want to take that risk? Don't you love her enough to prevent this?



One more question. What do you class as the best food you can buy them? as in, what do you feed them?


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

As much as I hate to jump in on a drama/troll thread, I really must say what is on my mind about this...even though it is against my better judgement.

Andy, if you cannot tell the difference between a boy and girl cat, how do you have the necessary knowledge on cats to be able to raise a litter of kittens with all the things that could go wrong?

Also, just because they are different ages doesn't mean they aren't related. Cats can have more than one litter and if they are both from a local area it is likely they are related somewhere along the line, especially if they are from a line of random neighbour cat pregnancies. 
I have a litter of kittens currently from a local rescue stray, if I rehomed one of the girls to a friend and it got pregnant from a random neighbour cat it would probably be with a half brother or her father even.

In the financial sense you have a lot to consider. Kittens, when weaned, eat 4+ times a day. Say she has 5 kittens like mine did, that would be 5 x 4 meals a day. As they get bigger so do the meals. Plus pregnant mummy cat will eat you out of house and home and when she is breastfeeding it will be the same. Extra litter for all that extra kitten poo, etc.

My honest opinion is that this is probably a troll thread and I shouldn't feed the troll but I needed to get those things off my chest.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Obviously if the kittens are not the same age, they are not from the same litter. Since they are very close together in age, they won't be full siblings. So that one isn't going to be a problem.

I agree with the comments about looking after kittens. However one thing that seems to have escaped everyone so far is that given this person's age, and the extreme unlikelihood these days of him having his own home at that age, it is actually his parents (probably his Mum) who will be looking after the kittens. Mum is the one who needs to be on here.

All in all I agree, probably trolling.

Liz


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I just wanted to apologise as I got lost in trying to read everything and thought you said the person had told you there were both boys so I thought you got them at the same time. 
I hope you don't think I was talking down to you, I am only 23 myself so I am not of an older generation and didn't mean it to come across that way. I just was actually curious myself as to the implications of inbreeding in cats as I was not sure and wasn't sure if this was a point to be made.
I for one did not want to discourage anyone from posting for help. So I am sorry.
Good luck and I'm sure you will follow all advice given


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Andy_91 said:


> brought a boy yes took ages to notice no took her to the vets soon as we got her said she was a girl but knew before that do have a boy cat so can tell the differnce


I'm sorry but I don't understand this post?

I am also only 23, and would have no right whatsoever to "talk down to you" but please understand people are not trying to attack you, we only want what is best for your cat. Sometimes in a situation like this, people get passionate and frustrated and things can become heated, but it is not a personal attack.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> I just wanted to apologise as I got lost in trying to read everything and thought you said the person had told you there were both boys so I thought you got them at the same time.
> I hope you don't think I was talking down to you, I am only 23 myself so I am not of an older generation and didn't mean it to come across that way. I just was actually curious myself as to the implications of inbreeding in cats as I was not sure and wasn't sure if this was a point to be made.
> I for one did not want to discourage anyone from posting for help. So I am sorry.
> Good luck and I'm sure you will follow all advice given


Just wanted to say that Im only 2years older than you I think alot of people who replied are in their twentys also! I dont think its a 'older generation' thing I think its a 'common sense' thing!

He also said he bought a staffy to breed, if he cant afford £15 neutering he cant aford a pedigree staffy to breed, their health tests are a mind field! 
L-2-HGA Hydroxyglutaric Aciduria
HC  HEREDITARY CATARACTS.
PHPV  PERSITENT HYPERPLASTIC PRIMARY VITREOUS 
PPSC  POSTERIOR POLAR SUBCAPSULAR CATARACT.

cant afford to neuter a kitten? cant afford those health tests then!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish you could "like" posts on this like Facebook. Just wanted to say completely agree taylorbaby (I wasn't wanting to offend by saying older generation, I thought he was trying to say we were all older people talking down to him and I wanted to point out I couldn't be lol) I actually avoid posting on forums a lot incase I upset people


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> I wish you could "like" posts on this like Facebook. Just wanted to say completely agree taylorbaby (I wasn't wanting to offend by saying older generation, I thought he was trying to say we were all older people talking down to him and I wanted to point out I couldn't be lol) I actually avoid posting on forums a lot incase I upset people


You can give people rep  there's a scales button above each persons post xxx


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Watch this and maybe you will understand. If not it is still funny.

YouTube - Help! Cat Music Video


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

marafi said:


> Watch this and maybe you will understand. If not it is still funny.
> 
> YouTube - Help! Cat Music Video


Think I'm missing something  How is this connected to this thread


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Think I'm missing something  How is this connected to this thread


So its not just me then:lol:Thought the snow had affected my brain


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> So its not just me then:lol:Thought the snow had affected my brain


Nope, definitely not down to the snow buffie  OP must want people to watch this video for some reason as it's been posted irrelevently elsewhere today


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Nope, definitely not down to the snow buffie  OP must want people to watch this video for some reason as it's been posted irrelevently elsewhere today


Maybe its a secret coded message:lol::lol: (I'havnt even looked at it)


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> Maybe its a secret coded message:lol::lol: (I'havnt even looked at it)


I'm only interested if the code is for the winning numbers for next weeks lottery!! 
I did look, albeit vvveeeerrrrryyyyyyyy briefly


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i think they were showing the video so the person who started this thread would neuter their pets instead of breeding if shes in call around a male....and they dont know how to shut a door and seperate them.......! idiots!


----------

